# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Videos, Patient Interviews and Surgeon Q & A >  Brother BOBMAN: a Hair Transplant ADVICE & UPDATE video

## Bobman

*Hey ALL! Hope this message finds everybody well.*

I've uploaded "a Hair Transplant ADVICE & UPDATE VIDEO."

----------


## Artista

*Bob~Im really GLAD to see that you are active here again !
This is a good thing !*

----------


## JoeTillman

Looking good as always, Bob.

----------


## FlightTL

> *Hey ALL! Hope this message finds everybody well.*
> 
> I've uploaded "a Hair Transplant ADVICE & UPDATE VIDEO."


 Bobman looks great. He looks like he is 25-30 years of age. Amazing look Bobman. And since you have a good looking face, you looked fine as a bald man too  :Smile:  Best of luck to you, Sir.

----------


## Bobman

*ARTISTA*: Just a quick video update and I'm OUTTA here. LOL!

*JOE TILLMAN*: Right back at cha BRO!

*Flight TL*: Thank you very much for the kind compliments. I wish you ALL Good Things as well. ;-)

----------

